# masía / mas - in Valencia



## Grey Fox

Hi folks! I wonder if anyone in the Valencia and Alicante region might be able to explain the difference between these two terms, please! I've looked at the threads discussing masía (and cortijo) but am stumped to find yet another variant "mas", not in the DRAE, presumably because it's Valencian? So... Over to you!


----------



## alacant

Hi Grey Fox,

You are right in thinking that the difference is regional. Masía is used very frequently in Cataluña, also mas. I live in Alicante and here we would say finca. Cortijo is used in Andalucia only. Not in usage anywhere north of Despeñaperros. 

I would say that finca is the term used all over Spain for a country property/farm.

Hope this is of help.

Saludos, ala


----------



## cuchillero

Un _mas_ es una finca rural mientras que la casa principal que contiene se denomina _masía._ Es catalán sin duda y por lo tanto no aparecen en el DRAE.


----------



## turi

Lo traduzco desde "L'Enciclopèdia":

mas
Explotación agraria tradicional centrada en un edificio hecho en función de esta explotación.

masia
Casa agrícola aïslada que tiene tierras de labor adscritas y características arquitectónicas iguales a las del mas.

Saludos, t.


----------



## pickypuck

alacant said:


> Cortijo is used in Andalucia only.


 
Also in Extremadura. In both regions it used to be the traditional country house/property. Maybe in wider territories since the dictionary says "southern" when it explains where is typical.




alacant said:


> I would say that finca is the term used all over Spain for a country property/farm.


 
"Parcela" here.

As far as I know, "mas" doesn't have any tradition in Spanish. But "masía" does. The definition of the DRAE is the following:

*masía**.*
(Del cat. _masia_).

*1. *f. Casa de labor, con finca agrícola y ganadera, típica del territorio que ocupaba el antiguo reino de Aragón.

Cheers


----------



## cuchillero

pickypuck said:


> Also in Extremadura. In both regions it used to be the traditional country house/property. Maybe in wider territories since the dictionary says "southern" when it explains where is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Parcela" here.
> 
> As far as I know, "mas" doesn't have any tradition in Spanish. But "masía" does. The definition of the DRAE is the following:
> 
> *masía**.*
> (Del cat. _masia_).
> 
> *1. *f. Casa de labor, con finca agrícola y ganadera, típica del territorio que ocupaba el antiguo reino de Aragón.
> 
> Cheers


 Me parece que la DRAE tiene que actualizarse en este punto y precisar que _masia_ sigue siendo lo mismo en la _Catalunya_ actual, así que el pretérito imperfecto es inapropiado. En realidad hablamos de la Corona de Aragón que aúnaba El Reino de Aragón y el Principado de Catalunya. Pero claro, la pregunta se refiere a Valencia y.... Alicante!. No se como se ve todo esto desde las tierras extremeña, pero todos sabemos que es materia delicada.


----------



## pickypuck

cuchillero said:


> Me parece que la DRAE tiene que actualizarse en este punto y precisar que _masia_ sigue siendo lo mismo en la _Catalunya_ actual, así que el pretérito imperfecto es inapropiado. En realidad hablamos de la Corona de Aragón que aúnaba El Reino de Aragón y el Principado de Catalunya. Pero claro, la pregunta se refiere a Valencia y.... Alicante!. No se como se ve todo esto desde las tierras extremeña, pero todos sabemos que es materia delicada.


 
El Reino de Valencia formó parte de la Corona de Aragón durante muchos siglos. El Reino de Aragón y el Principado de Cataluña fueron dos de los diversos territorios de la Corona. 
El imperfecto de la definición no implica que el término no se utilice en la actualidad. Solo se refiere a que las masías hoy están en lo que en el pasado fue la Corona de Aragón. Pero creo que la definición podría mejorarse grandemente ya que la Corona abarcó muchos kilómetros cuadrados y no me pega a mí que se construyera alguna en el Ducado de Neopatria, aunque nunca se sabe.

Saludos.


----------



## Grey Fox

Many thanks to all of you for these fascinating insights. 

It's so hard to find a suitable word in English! I suppose it would be just as tricky if we were to try to define what people mean when they say "farm" or "farmhouse" or "farmstead" or "country house" or "country estate" or whatever, not to mention the finer details of historic, especially feudal, land ownership, occupation etc...


----------



## cuchillero

pickypuck said:


> El Reino de Valencia formó parte de la Corona de Aragón durante muchos siglos. El Reino de Aragón y el Principado de Cataluña fueron dos de los diversos territorios de la Corona.
> El imperfecto de la definición no implica que el término no se utilice en la actualidad. Solo se refiere a que las masías hoy están en lo que en el pasado fue la Corona de Aragón. Pero creo que la definición podría mejorarse grandemente ya que la Corona abarcó muchos kilómetros cuadrados y no me pega a mí que se construyera alguna en el Ducado de Neopatria, aunque nunca se sabe.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por la interesante información, pero yo me refería en cuanto a lo delicado a que en lo que ahora es el antíguo Reino de Valencia, hay una proporción importante de la población que sostiene que _masia_ no es catalán sino valenciano.
cordialmente



Grey Fox said:


> Many thanks to all of you for these fascinating insights.
> 
> It's so hard to find a suitable word in English! I suppose it would be just as tricky if we were to try to define what people mean when they say "farm" or "farmhouse" or "farmstead" or "country house" or "country estate" or whatever, not to mention the finer details of historic, especially feudal, land ownership, occupation etc...


 
Mas = country state

Masia = country house, farmhouse

_Hope it help_


----------



## turi

Siento contradecirte cuchillero. En la parte de Catalunya de dónde provengo, un "mas" es una casa de campo con tierras, la "masía" es lo mismo, pero la casa suele ser más señorial. Pero las dos tienen campos.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks, cuchillero, presumably it was an inadvertent typo omitting the "e" from "estate" (country *e*state)!


----------



## alacant

Vamos a complicarlo más, en Mallorca se llama posessió.

By the way, the DRAE es not really a very good place to consult regional variations, within Spain, at least. 

Saludos, a todos, ala


----------



## cuchillero

Grey Fox said:


> Thanks, cuchillero, presumably it was an inadvertent typo omitting the "e" from "estate" (country *e*state)!


 
Many thanks indeed!



alacant said:


> Vamos a complicarlo más, en Mallorca se llama posessió.
> 
> By the way, the DRAE es not really a very good place to consult regional variations, within Spain, at least.
> 
> Saludos, a todos, ala


 
I agree.


----------



## ernest_

Technically, the _masia_ is strictly the house where people live, whereas _mas_ refers to the set of buildings that surround the _masia_ (e.g., sheds), including the _masia_ itself. However, in popular usage _masia_ and _mas_ are synonyms.


----------



## jmx

Una aclaración, en el castellano de Aragón sí se dice tanto 'mas' como 'masía', así como también 'masada'. Pero no sabría decir si hay alguna diferencia entre las 3 palabras en Aragón, y menos en Valencia, claro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

pickypuck said:


> Also in Extremadura. In both regions it used to be the traditional country house/property. Maybe in wider territories since the dictionary says "southern" when it explains where is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Parcela" here.
> 
> As far as I know, "mas" doesn't have any tradition in Spanish. But "masía" does. The definition of the DRAE is the following:
> 
> *masía**.*
> (Del cat. _masia_).
> 
> *1. *f. Casa de labor, con finca agrícola y ganadera, típica del territorio que ocupaba el antiguo reino de Aragón.
> 
> Cheers



¿Corregir las faltas en alemásn o en inglés?


----------



## turi

pickypuck said:


> Also in Extremadura. In both regions it used to be the traditional country house/property. Maybe in wider territories since the dictionary says "southern" when it explains where is typical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Parcela" here.
> 
> As far as I know, "mas" doesn't have any tradition in Spanish. But "masía" does. The definition of the DRAE is the following:
> 
> *masía**.*
> (Del cat. _masia_).
> 
> *1. *f. Casa de labor, con finca agrícola y ganadera, típica del territorio que ocupaba el antiguo reino de Aragón.
> 
> Cheers



Lo siento pickypuck, pero no se puede generalizar, yo, ahora mismo, no me acuerdo de ningún sitio en la provincia de Girona en donde haya una "masía", más bien la denominación es "más".

El DRAE no trata con localismos, más bien generaliza.

Saludos, t.


----------



## pickypuck

Manuel G. Rey said:
			
		

> ¿Corregir las faltas en alemásn o en inglés?


 
Acepto correcciones tanto en alemásn como en inglésn 



turissa said:


> Lo siento pickypuck, pero no se puede generalizar, yo, ahora mismo, no me acuerdo de ningún sitio en la provincia de Girona en donde haya una "masía", más bien la denominación es "más".
> 
> El DRAE no trata con localismos, más bien generaliza.
> 
> Saludos, t.


 
turissa no hay nada que sentir. Cuando hice mención al DRAE es porque cuchillero decía que masía era una palabra catalana y que por eso no aparecía en el diccionario. Puse la definición solo para mostrar que sí aparece y además es una palabra de lo más normal en castellano. Sin embargo "mas" no lo he oído nunca, ni siquiera en los medios de comunicación, pero si tú dices que en el castellano de Girona es de lo más normal, pues yo por supuesto que te creo. Fíjate que mi frase empezaba con un "por lo que yo sé" y obviamente todo no lo puedo saber  Hay muchísimas palabras que el DRAE no recoge y esta sería una más.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## cuchillero

_Masia_ no aparece en el DRAE porque _masia_ es catalán. Esa grafía en castellano por lo demás no sería gramatical. Otra cosa es que aparezca masía. En cuanto a _mas_, bueno, Catalunya es un destino turístico de proyección mundial como lo es Extremadura y te invito a visitarla para comprobar lo extendido del uso del término _mas_, del que se derivan palabras como la propia _masia_, _masover_, o_ masoveria_.
Cordialmente


----------



## Rintoul

Sin embargo "mas" no lo he oído nunca, ni siquiera en los medios de comunicación, pero si tú dices que en el castellano de Girona es de lo más normal, pues yo por supuesto que te creo. Fíjate que mi frase empezaba con un "por lo que yo sé" y obviamente todo no lo puedo saber  Hay muchísimas palabras que el DRAE no recoge y esta sería una más.

Un cordial saludo [/QUOTE]

Bueno, a riesgo de malinterpretar a Turissa, creo que explicaba que en el _catalán_ de Girona se usa "mas" con preferencia a "masia" (lo que yo no juraría, aunque me vienen a la cabeza algunos ejemplos de restaurantes o hoteles con ese apelativo). Puestos a especular sobre el castellano de ese territorio, dado que allí el uso social del catalán es considerable, es fácil pensar que los castellanohablantes de la zona aderezan su idioma con palabras catalanas en mayor proporción que, pongamos, los del cinturón industrial de Barcelona.


----------



## pickypuck

cuchillero said:


> _Masia_ no aparece en el DRAE porque _masia_ es catalán.


 
Lo sé pues hablo catalán y conozco las reglas de acentuación en ambas lenguas, catalán y castellano. Pero fíjate que en tu mensaje (el 3 de este hilo) hablabas de masía así escrito, con tilde. De ahí mi mensaje diciendo que el DRAE sí la recogía  Conozco Cataluña pero nunca está de más volver y oir nuevas palabras. Si dejas Londres y me quieres hacer de cicerone, encantado ^_^

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En Castellón se usa 'mas' para al finca y 'masía' o 'masia' con acento fónica en la i, para la casa de labor. Es posible que esa distinción se haya perdido al ir abandonándose de las labores agrícolas y utilizarse el terreno como suelo urbanizable: se sigue usando el nombre de 'mas' cuando ya solo subsiste la casa, o ni eso, solo el nombre.
No es infrecuente encontrar nombres como Mas de Flors o Mas d'Alentao o Mas de Ensaví. Y también Masia de Capote o de Currantilla.
Algunos de esos lugares es probable que unicamente conserven el nombre de lo que hace tiempo fue una finca agrícola y ganadera, con su casa de labor. De ello puede resultar una confusión en los términos.


----------



## Pinairun

Del María Moliner:

*mas1* (del cat. "mas") m. _Masada (casa de campo)._


----------

